
New botnet infects cryptocurrency mining computers, replaces wallet address - ulysses
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2018/01/in-the-wild-malware-preys-on-computers-dedicated-to-mining-cryptocurrency/
======
invalidOrTaken
This feels like science fiction.

